# Have a happy and very safe 4th of July..and I offer up a challenge.



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*As we once again celebrate our Country's Independence Day, I find myself repeating a ritual I've done for the past 7 years now. I have put together an email list of Colorado state and federal Representatives and Senators. I send them the following email:*

*As you begin to celebrate the 4th of July, I remind you that you are able to celebrate this day because of this great Country we live in. I ask you as you are ending your day to read and reflect on the following passages and to return to your positions with a genuine deeper desire to return this State and Country to the greatness we once had.*

*"When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.*
*We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security."*

*"We the People **of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defense, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America."*

*Sincerely,*
*Michael R. Siebels*
*Parker, Colorado*

My challenge is for everyone reading this to do the same thing and remind your elected officials why they are in the positions they are in. 









Happy 4th of July


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Copy and paste !....I'll change the name and location though !

Happy 4th to you as well Mike !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

go for it!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Have a safe and relaxing Independence Day as well Mike. I let them know whenever they're voting on something. I know many of them probably hate me by now. LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I still do get some responses back, some generic form letters a few have actually thanked me for the reminder. Very few considering the number of emails that I've sent in the past. We'll see what the responses are this year, 217 emails sent.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy and safe 4th to you Mike, and everybody else. I like your letter and I will be sending it also!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HAPPY 4TH TO EVERYONE --ENJOY THIS GREAT DAY--THANK THE VETS FOR GIVING US THIS DAY--------------------GOOD IDEA MIKE HAPPY 4TH-----------sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *HAPPY 4TH TO EVERYONE --ENJOY THIS GREAT DAY--THANK THE VETS FOR GIVING US THIS DAY--------------------GOOD IDEA MIKE HAPPY 4TH-----------sb*


 Thank you Skip !!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

*Happy 4th fo July to everyone!!!!! *

Very good idea Mike, will have to start on my list.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

DO NOT light the run away you must put them down too.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ughhh. I wish I was more computer literate! Ignorance is my fault tho. Trying to get the letter sent to my senators and representatives. Hope it sends.


----------

